

MediPen – A Slick, Stylish and Completely Legal Cannabis Vaporiser - medipen
https://medipen.co

======
throwaway_555
Personally, I'd stay away from this product at the moment. The website itself
uses way too many stock images, vague statements about high quality oil and
its legality is questionable.

Disclosure: I have and use a magic flight box.

I'd prefer to not be beholden to unknown oil quality and buying questionable
capsules, when I can grind and use my own ingredients.

